# This TV prog might interest some?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Link


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not more bloody rubbish on tv.Will be all about the twitterings in Westminster by those wonderful politicians of the day, no change there then.Wonder who will be the face who is the believable insider.>>

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yet again "link/this/ see" means eff all, wasted time again opening. 


At least give an indication of subject matter  


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Yet again "link/this/ see" means eff all, wasted time again opening.
> 
> At least give an indication of subject matter
> 
> tony


Sorry Tony I forgot we have to consider you especially :roll: >

What were you doing which wasted so much of your valuable time?

It did say TV program, or were you expecting a synopsis too

Chill out it's only a forum man :wink2::wink2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sorry Tony I forgot we have to consider you especially :roll: >
> 
> What were you doing which wasted so much of your valuable time?
> 
> ...


It actually might of been interest, but to show how clever you are by reducing the website to a non descript word is NOT clever

Do not fret, it's the last link/word i'll open so as not to irritate you :kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> It actually might of been interest, but to show how clever you are by reducing the website to a non descript word is NOT clever
> 
> Do not fret, it's the last link/word i'll open so as not to irritate you :kiss:


Arse>> get over it, I was in a rush, sue me :wink2::wink2:

I do understand and normally do put a bit more info in.>>


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Shock horror! Prince Philip is too rough, ill mannered and germanic to be made King in the eyes of the establishment in 1952. Plus ca change!

You might enjoy it Tony :smile2:

Dick


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Prince Philip is too rough, ill mannered.........


And what has changed in the interim?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Liz seems more than happy with him, so does it really matter.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> Liz seems more than happy with him, so does it really matter.
> 
> cabby


Does she have a choice?

................do they really matter?


----------

